# Treat for Dogs  ...  Doggy  Birthday Cake



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's a recipe for meatloaf that resembles carrot cake,  and is yummy for your furry best friends.

2 pounds ground turkey breast
1 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup shredded carrot
1/2 cup milk (or unsalted cooking water left over from vegetables)
1 egg
2 T. ketchup

Combine all ingredients and mix well.  Press into a 9 x 9 inch pan that's been lightly oiled.
Bake uncovered at 350 F for 40 minutes or until juices run clear.  Let set for at least 5  minutes.

"Frosting"
Peel and cut up several boiling potatoes.  Boil until very soft. Mash and add milk, mix well. 
Spread on top of meatloaf. 

Yum and Wagtails .....


----------

